
Logging is the new commenting - smikhanov
http://www.mikhanov.com/2013/07/03/logging-is-the-new-commenting-297
======
drKarl
Logging is a powerful tool to debug a problem, but it comes with a cost, a
high penalty in performance. So debugging should be flexible enough to have
different levels (info, debug, warning, error/fatal) and of course have lots
more logging when debugging but eliminate all logging except for errors or
exceptions when on a production environment. Writing a log to a disk is a
blocking IO operation, and thus terribly slow.

